# Platte in NTFS umwandeln ohne Dateien zu verlieren



## DocDOOM (8. Dezember 2004)

Ich hatte letztens das Problem, dass ich eine Datei vom Laptop auf meinen
Rechner kopieren wollte, doch da kam die Fehlermeldung das FAT32 keine 
Dateien unterstrützt die größer sind als 4 GB...
Da habe ich ein bisschen gesucht und bin auch fündig geworden...

Um also die Platte von FAT32 in NTFS umzuwandeln muss man lediglich auf

Start --> Ausführen --> "cmd" (ohne "")
dann
convert (Laufwerksbuchstabe mit Doppelpunkt) /fs:ntfs

also z.B.

convert c: /fs:ntfs

nun braucht man nur noch den Bildschirmanweisungen zu folgen und die Platte ist in NTFS umgewandelt ohne Daten zu verlieren (so war das zumindestens bei mir der Fall)

Ich hoffe einige können damit was anfangen.

MSG

-=DocDOOM=-


----------



## Sinac (8. Dezember 2004)

Hm, das ist glaube ich größtenteils bekannt, weiß nicht ob man da nen Thread extra für aufmachen muss...
Trotzdem THX!
Sinac


----------

